# 10g demasoni/yellow lab fry growout *with pics*, theyre breeding like rabbits lol



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

rocks are from fish world in langley, was less than 3 dollars a pound
original demasoni were from aprils aquarium
silica sand, some java fern, hydro sponge filter rated for a 20g and theyre currently eating spirulina flake and nls cichlid pellets


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

and here's the latest holding female, 4th one this month:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great! fry sure like those rocks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tank set-up. How big are the fries?
Yeah, Fish World Langley has some nice limestone rocks at a cheap price. Especially when you buy lots of them haha


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

theyre about 1 cm
and yea the fry love these rocks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

15 yellow lab fry in the hob breeder box
once they finish absorbing their yolk il keep em in there for a week so i can control how much theyre eating they seem to die if they over-eat during that time
then they'll be in the 10g too. by that time i'll strip the latest holding demasoni and her fry will go in the hob breeder box.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice colours on the female.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the fry. cant wait to see pics as they grow.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I agree. The female has a nice colouration


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

how many pounds of the holey rock is that in your ten. I am just tryign to get an idea, as I will have 2 10s to set up.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

a bit over 8 lbs


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

another holding demasoni
and roughly 14 yellow labs + 3 demasoni fry now ready to be moved to the 10g they just started eating yesterday. one yellow lab has already jumped out of the breeder box somehow and is doin just fine in the 10g 
u can see the spirulina in their stomachs lol.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice job. Looks like there getting bigger


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

few pics from today when i got home.
colors are coming along nicely


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice. The demasoni's looking good. More colour on them now. And much bigger lol. Is it bigger then the yellow lab fry?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*10g demasoni/yellow lab fry growout update *with pics**

What your male to female ratio of your demasoni cichlids?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> What your male to female ratio of your demasoni cichlids?


not quite 1:3
11 total i think theres 3 or 4 males but one is extremely dominant over the others and much larger.

was reading alot about demasoni b4 i got these and it sounded as tho 1 dominant male would end up killing his competition but it hasnt happened yet.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Nice. The demasoni's looking good. More colour on them now. And much bigger lol. Is it bigger then the yellow lab fry?


no the yellow lab fry probably start 20-30% bigger but the demasoni are a bit older
also the most eggs ive had a demasoni spit so far is 6 whereas my acei's first spawn was 30 increased to 70 after 3 spawns.
we'll see what the demasoni are capable of holding in those little mouths of theirs.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just found 2 more spawning
insane lol i have 3 holding females atm now.

sorry for poor quality my camera battery died after the first shot


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*10g demasoni/yellow lab fry growout update *with pics**

I started with 5 males and 7 females. 3 males are killed by alfa male and the other last guy is hanging in there. Very aggressive males these guys.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

13 fry were spit today from a single female, most ive had yet. they still have a bit of yolk inside their stomach so i wont feed em till that disapears. heres some pics of them and the others.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are your holding females? I have a few 2 inches ones, I don't know if they are going to breed soon.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

about 2 inches, they should be


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Ohmy... They've Spawned again? hahaha. Is that the 4th or what now?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Ohmy... They've Spawned again? hahaha. Is that the 4th or what now?


yep and i still have 2 other holding females lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow hahaha. How many fry tanks you got set up now? :S. hahaha.


----------

